# [ROM]MIUI V4/AOKP - HYBRID



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have googled this and haven't found anything so i'm posting it her

i would like to learn how to do this so if some one can help/collaborate with me (or just do it), on making a hybrid of 2 of the top Rom's.

imagine the simplicity and beauty of MIUI along with the customization of AOKP rom controls and swagger all on one rom.

of course you can download the launcher and the locker but i want full on MIUI ROM merged with AOKP.

OR the most simplest way would be to add the Rom controls to miui. that seems to be the best way to go i think

What do people think or is this just pointless and not worth it?

thank you for your time.

--ps please move to where ever thread seams most appropriate thank you


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

reserved


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

this too


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

First!
wait a sec, wheres the download link?









in all seriousness this section of the forums is for releases of ROMs, not ideas and dreams of them, though I would like to see the combo of the two


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Install the Miui launcher from the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/14/official-miui-launcher-lands-on-play-store-its-makeover-time-for-your-device/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

All MIUI is, is basically just a launcher. Other than some themed apps, that is it in a nutshell. Get the MIUI launcher off of the Market Play Store and install it on AOKP. Problem solved, without getting too in depth.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

You can also use MiLocker to get the MIUI lock screens.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

To correct the record, miui is not just a launcher. Install it sometime and see that it is a lot more.

I for one would love to see an aokp miui hybrid. I don't care much for mi home, but love the lock screen, theme engine (beats the pants off cm9), multitasking, and little tweaks that make it unique.

if op pulls this off out would be sweet


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually, you should look here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21492-testing-overnocoast-demiuiaosp-ui-x-miui-framework-hybrid/ perhaps a collaboration opportunity?


----------



## Sushibagel (Mar 29, 2012)

If this happens I wouldn't hesitate to give it a try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> All MIUI is, is basically just a launcher. Other than some themed apps, that is it in a nutshell. Get the MIUI launcher off of the Market Play Store and install it on AOKP. Problem solved, without getting too in depth.


Have you actually tried miui? Its not just a launcher its much more than that
It has its own theme engine, it looks nothing like aosp 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> Have you actually tried miui? Its not just a launcher its much more than that
> It has its own theme engine, it looks nothing like aosp
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not to mention the best media player and a great native SMS/MMS.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Wouldn't that require rebuilding MIUI since it's built from CM9? AOKP is built from scratch ain't it?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone loves smali enough to merge two ROMs together using only it and no real Java source. Besides MIUI being based off CM6/7 and AOKP diverging quite a bit from CM as well in certain areas.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

wouldn't the top roms be aokp/gummy/cm9?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> I don't think anyone loves smali enough to merge two ROMs together using only it and no real Java source. Besides MIUI being based off CM6/7 and AOKP diverging quite a bit from CM as well in certain areas.


Well there is MIUI v4, which is ICS (CyanogenMod still?) based. But I totally agree that someone who has the patience and time to use smali to complete such a task probably doesn't exist. And if they do believe they could do it, then they haven't ever used smali.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't know offhand if Chinese that originally develop MIUI rebased and kanged off of CM9 or they continued to port from what they had in 2.3.x. Last time I looked at any of the decompiled code for MIUI (like 7-8 months ago) was when it was still using Gingerbread.


----------



## KemikalElite (Apr 18, 2012)

One does not simply create a hybrid of a MIUI and AOSP based User Interface.

That's like trying to create a hybrid of Sense and Touchwiz.
MIUI wasn't really designed to be customizable, just look really fancy and streamlined like the iOS UI.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
(^lol its not really an SGS3 I just changed may build.prop^)


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to every one that's interested. like i said in the OP getting the launcher isn't MIUI. MIUI has an overhaul over every thing. from menu to switching task, dialer, mms/sms, music player, firewall (block calls and text) and so many more things, of course the themes overall make stand out.

there is a ics version now of MIUI witch should have come from source 4.0.4 i think.

what i would really like is just the option of having Rom Controls from AOKP. 
-NAV BAR CUSTOMIZATION​-POWER MENU OPTIONS​-WEATHER​-WIDGETS IN NAV BAR​
those are some of the things id like to see

Please if you haven't flashed MIUI, try it. its a mind blower. best way to describe it is if the *phone and android had a baby that's MIUI.

and from reading some of the post it seems some what teadious and a pain. but if some one is willing to show me how. or at least point me in the direction. so i would need to learn java, smali and ...

i'm a total noob but what to learn so bad.


----------

